# Elie Saab Haute Couture S/S 2010 Fashion Show Paris x 42 UHQ



## Q (3 Aug. 2010)

​
thx Festat


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2010)

​


----------



## koftus89 (25 Sep. 2012)

die sechs fotos die noch zum downloaden zur verfügung stehen sind sehr schön. danke vielmals.


----------



## bossa00 (2 Okt. 2012)

die farbe ist einfach spitze


----------

